# [solved] xfs problem

## wbrokow1

my sata drives are not mounting at boot.

they have lvm on them.  I am abe to modprobe dm-mod when using the live cd 2004.3 but after I can only mount

/usr , /opt, /var  and some other but not NOT all  logical volumes in the volume group. So I did the following on the lv's:

```

knoppix@1[knoppix]$ su

root@1[knoppix]# xfs_check /dev/hda4

xfs_check: unexpected XFS SB magic number 0x33fc1f66

xfs_check: size check failed

xfs_check: failed to alloc 1723731872 bytes: Cannot allocate memory

root@1[knoppix]# xfs_check /dev/sda1

xfs_check: unexpected XFS SB magic number 0x392548e5

/usr/sbin/xfs_check: line 56:  4240 Floating point exceptionxfs_db$DBOPTS -i -p xfs_check -c "check$OPTS" $1

root@1[knoppix]#

root@1[knoppix]# xfs_check /dev/sdb1

xfs_check: unexpected XFS SB magic number 0x00000000

xfs_check: read failed: Invalid argument

xfs_check: data size check failed

xfs_check: cannot read root inode (22)

xfs_check: cannot read realtime bitmap inode (22)

/usr/sbin/xfs_check: line 56:  4253 Segmentation fault      xfs_db$DBOPTS -i -p xfs_check -c "check$OPTS" $1

root@1[knoppix]#

```

These had all been working fine until I tried to upgrade to 2.6.22

Anyone good at rescuing LV's?

thaanksLast edited by wbrokow1 on Mon Nov 05, 2007 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wbrokow1

I ran xfs_repair on all the sata drives and got:

```

...................Sorry, could not find valid secondary superblock

Exiting now.

root@0[knoppix]# xfs_repair -L /dev/sda1        

```

Does this mean these drives are totally corrupted and I must delete and recreate the partitions.

----------

## wbrokow1

Anyone with any ideas?

I'd really hate to lose that data.

I know I should have done a complete backup

----------

## wbrokow1

anyone?

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm not sure how you could have so many partitions die at the same time... is your machine in good shape?  It looks like your computer is having problems, might want to ramtest or lower its clockspeed.

Did you try moving the disks to another machine and try there?

----------

## wbrokow1

i will try to check the memory tonight>

my memory timings are conservative 

and i did not overclock

it seems switching kernels and make oldconfig srewed something up>

thanks for your response>

----------

## davidgurvich

Did you update the kernel to 2.6.23 or higher?  I've been reluctant to go beyond 2.6.22 because of all the changes including ones to XFS.

----------

## wbrokow1

i was changing from 2.6.18 to 2.6.22 when it blew up.

----------

## flybynite

 *wbrokow1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  So I did the following on the lv's:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm not an expert at rescuing LV's, but I seem to remember that you need to access the lvm through lvm, not the raw disk when creating and checking filesystems!!

Something like

```

xfs_check /dev/mapper/myvolume

```

Check /etc/fstab for the mount point if you forgot what the volume is named.

Here is some supporting info from the lvm howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 13.1.4. Create the File System
> 
> Create an ext2 file system on the logical volume
> ...

 

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recipethreescsi.html

Try the check again with the logical volume.  Hopefully xfs_repair bailed out before writing to the disk or the filesystem may be FUBAR'd  :Sad: 

----------

## wbrokow1

```

root@0[knoppix]# xfs_check /dev/vg/usr

/dev/vg/usr: No such file or directory

fatal error -- couldn't initialize XFS library

root@0[knoppix]# mount /dev/vg/usr /usr

mount: special device /dev/vg/usr does not exist

root@0[knoppix]#                 

```

----------

